# Balls got his ears cropped



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, Balls got his ears cropped, they look really nice and are standing about 2 inches up, the e-collar sometimes makes them go down but they have a little bandage that keeps them straight, I would take pictures, but I don't have a camera, the vet prescribed some brown liquid thing that I have to apply to his ears twice a day, and he gave me this yellowish cream that I have to apply after as well, then he gave me a pills that he needs to take every 12 hours, I am having a bit of problems applying the cream and brown liquid to his ears, it hurts him, I use a cotton ball and apply it on to his ears, and Q-tips to put the cream on there, is there any thing else I can use to apply it better and not hurt him? Also can I take him just a body bath? because I want to keep him inside the house but he peed on himself while he was asleep and he stinks =(


----------



## BluePitBoi (May 18, 2010)

*Hey MMZERO2009 I used a spray called Wound Coat Spray. I only sprayed my Boi once every 2/3 days so the ears wouldn't be moist and can heal a bit faster. Other members have tons of experience and sure they might assist a lot better. I'm sure you can find it at your local feed store or pet store. Link is below

Farnam Wound-Kote Blue Lotion Spray For Dogs and Horses - Dog Medication and Supplements*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

umm all that is necessary is some rimadyl and cephalexin. Don't touch those dang ears!

EDIT: why is this dog urinating in his sleep? that is not normal. Get him to the vet.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

lol he was put to sleep for the ear crop silly -_-

EDIT: The vet prescriped a cream and liquid to put on his ears twice a day and a pill every 12 hours i dont know what are those medicines you mentioned above, if they are pills or not.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

They are pills 

Rimadyl is an anti inflamitory/pain med

Cephalexin is an antibiotic for simple skin issues. 


the vet should have never sent him home with his own urine on him.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Lol, he peed on the way back haha =O!, But I mean its a mexico veterinarian they have different medicines there, I personally think they are better then american made medicines, I have usually taken american medicine and have seen no results, when I take mexican medicine, it works wonders, Might be the same with doggies, But I am not sure, and Do you think I should order what bluepitboi said to cure his ears faster? or is there anything else I can do? and do I need to keep him inside the house?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

what ever happened to emptying the bladder before a surgery lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MMZero2009 said:


> Lol, he peed on the way back haha =O!, But I mean its a mexico veterinarian they have different medicines there, I personally think they are better then american made medicines, I have usually taken american medicine and have seen no results, when I take mexican medicine, it works wonders, Might be the same with doggies, But I am not sure, and Do you think I should order what bluepitboi said to cure his ears faster? or is there anything else I can do? and do I need to keep him inside the house?


I'm at a loss on really what to say. I can't in good conscience give you medical advise when you cheaped out and went to mexico for a ear cropping procedure. Even americans here know not to go to mexico for cheap surgery because of all of the BS that is associated with subpar health care over there. Urinating on the way home is NOT normal.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm at a loss on really what to say. I can't in good conscience give you medical advise when you cheaped out and went to mexico for a ear cropping procedure. Even americans here know not to go to mexico for cheap surgery because of all of the BS that is associated with subpar health care over there. Urinating on the way home is NOT normal.


Maybe he lives in mexico I am hoping


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

No, I don't, and he has cropped many pups ears, I recently went to qualcomm stadium,where they hosted a ABBA competition and the breeders and kennels there recommended it, there was like 7 breeders that said the same guy down in mexico. Why when somebody hears something about mexico, they think its cheap,dirty, or not worth it? that is just shameful -_-, I even got surgery down there because I couldn't afford it and guess what? it all went well and no after effects either, You just have to know where to go, and who to get it done by, because believe me, there are some people out there that don't care, and maybe he peed on himself because I gave him water before he left? its the only time hes done it, stop thinking there is something wrong with him, because this is really off subject to tell you the truth, I just need help about his ears, not his pissing problems.


EDIT: And I have seen the pictures before I got them cropped, he had an album of pictures of when hes done doing the crop, and after wards. Also, don't believe what people tell you until you have experienced mexico's health care for yourself. not everybody gets the same treatment


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I would not put anything on the ears you really should not need anything, anytime i got my dogs cropped they came home with an e-collar and nothing else, I left it be. you can bathe him just keep the e-collar on and dont go past it with the water.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you gamer, and I guess I won't be applying anything to it, so I just give him the pill? Are you so sure also? he gave it to me for a reason, what If I don't put it on and something happens to him, it will be my loss.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MMZero2009 said:


> No, I don't, and he has cropped many pups ears, I recently went to qualcomm stadium,where they hosted a ABBA competition and the breeders and kennels there recommended it, there was like 7 breeders that said the same guy down in mexico. Why when somebody hears something about mexico, they think its cheap,dirty, or not worth it? that is just shameful -_-, I even got surgery down there because I couldn't afford it and guess what? it all went well and no after effects either, You just have to know where to go, and who to get it done by, because believe me, there are some people out there that don't care, and maybe he peed on himself because I gave him water before he left? its the only time hes done it, stop thinking there is something wrong with him, because this is really off subject to tell you the truth, I just need help about his ears, not his pissing problems.


Even if you gave him water before you left it is still not normal. Just because some idiots at an ABBA show tell you to go to mexico for a surgical procedure you jump on the bus and do it??? That is rediculous... You must not realize what you have done because you've never had a quality crop job eh?

We don't even know what the pill is so we can't advise you


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

I saw the pictures, I saw they're dogs, and the crops looked amazingly nice, that is why I did it, otherwise why would I risk my dog going there? and His ears look nice as it is right now and he has been in no pain at all, he is cheerful than ever, He hasn't even cried once, and I heard it was very painful. We will just have to see what happens when they heal up, and please don't call nobody idiots if you don't know them lol...that's harsh... also, how often to I have to clean the e-collar? and is it recommended for them to stay inside the house?


EDIT: and I don't just jump on the bus and do it, I do research and ask around to see who can do it nicely, and carefully, I don't want nobody messing with my pups ears if they don't know what they are doing, they aren't the only ones that have said it, my friends who have kennels recommended them too, and so did my brother who has his pitbulls ears cropped there before, so they are idiots too? LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MMZero2009 said:


> I saw the pictures, I saw they're dogs, and the crops looked amazingly nice, that is why I did it, otherwise why would I risk my dog going there? and His ears look nice as it is right now and he has been in no pain at all, he is cheerful than ever, He hasn't even cried once, and I heard it was very painful. We will just have to see what happens when they heal up, and please don't call nobody idiots if you don't know them lol...that's harsh... also, how often to I have to clean the e-collar? and is it recommended for them to stay inside the house?
> 
> EDIT: and I don't just jump on the bus and do it, I do research and ask around to see who can do it nicely, and carefully, I don't want nobody messing with my pups ears if they don't know what they are doing, they aren't the only ones that have said it, my friends who have kennels recommended them too, and so did my brother who has his pitbulls ears cropped there before, so they are idiots too? LOL


I'm glad he's not in pain and they look good, i was just point out the things that are not normal. I'm sorry for jumping the gun here. I would never do this to one of my dogs nor reccomend anyone doing it to theirs especially after hearing about the weird aftercare and urinating himself. My intensions in that last thread was not to peg you for an idiot, I wasn't being sarcastic with that last sentence (i reread and seen that it could have been misread). It was an honest question, you've never had a crop done by a reccomended american veterinarian?

I just want to say this, and it's not meant to be sarcastic nor condescending, I want it to be informative.

These kennels that you talk about.... they are not reputable people to be sending you across the border for this. IMO they should not own dogs especially since neither the person who cropped the dogs nor these kennel owners can give you advise, and none of them have told you that what you have experienced is not normal.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Its ok, =P I might of misread it a bit, and is this normal? Balls was just sleeping next to me and out of no where he whined really loud like if he was stabbed and looked at me with a confusing look like saying " wow where am I" lol... do dogs have nightmares? Ive never had a dog to begin with and balls is my one and only I take very very good care of him. If all goes well with his ear crop does that mean that vet did a good job? Or how will I know if this guy was a good vet to go to?

I will post pictures of his crop when his ear crop heals, he said he will need a month with the e-cone until it fully heals.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I have to ask...do you live near mexico?
If not why take a long trip that is pricey when you could have had it done for the same price, and less of a drive if you do not live near mexico? Picturing you out side of new mexico. It must have been one heck of a drive.
EDIT
Dogs do have nightmares. My bull mastiff will get her legs going and everything letting out howls. Sometimes I wonder if she is dreaming something of the past or something she has always thought about doing.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

i live near the border its like 2 miles away lol. and thanks for the info lol i got really scared


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

your welcome^^
Ah just wondering. I pictures you a little more ways away from there...dont know why lol

yea....the only dog I havent seen have nightmares so fare is My cocker Harley and Indigo's dog Neela....she sleeps like the dead...until she has to go to the bathroom late at night. Then she sits there right in your face just about a inch away and starts a growl/grumble thing going on and freaks the crap out of me. If you didnt know her you would think she was mean...she is just a loveable freak lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mexico isn't all bad. My mom just got all new teeth in Mexico and thats where my Grandma and Aunt get medical things done as well and they are very well off women, but you can get very cheap cosmetic procedures there and many of the facility's are not what you would expect from mexico, they really are nice.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh Shana lets not beat him up here.....
As you know I just got 4 of my puppies ears cropped and when I picked them up barca was still sleepy with anesthesia. He was awake enough for me to take all the puppies however he was still very groggy. They put him on the floor so I could leash him to go outside and he slid to the floor asleep! lol while he went to the floor he urinated.
Urinating after surgery is very common as the whole body relaxes, not all dogs go through that but when I was a tech I saw many dogs urinate while under or waking up from anesthesia. This can happen and does not mean the vet did anything wrong or the pup has anything wrong with him. 

I love me some Cheap mexican Medicine! lol After the baby is born I am hoping the bus to Mexico to get some work done on my teeth. They have great clinics that transport you for a small fee and bring you right back. You have to know where to go and they do a good job. Now I would not get a cheap breast/nose job but something they offer are good quality.

The vet probably did a good job on the ears and they fact they gave him meds to take home says a lot.

Back to the OP, do not mess with the ears let them heal up. when it is time to tape them if you need it there is a sticky thread in this section that takes about taping the ears. Keep giving him the oral meds they could be pain pills or antibiotics. Too bad he did not tell you what they were, see that part bugs me a bit but everything else sounds ok.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah, he wont let me touch his ears, so you guys are positive that all I need is to give him the pills? the pills are named " Amox-T" It says they are

AMOXILINA TRIHIDRATO CLORHIDRATO DE TIAMINA

ANTIBIOTICO DE AMPLIO, EXPECTRO PARA GATOS Y PERROS


its in spanish I dont know what that means lol, I speak spanish but dont know big words or what they mean lol... i tried researching it but its mexican medicine and its nowhere to be found....The vet told me to apply the cream and liquid twice a day, but what I mentioned above is just the pill i have to give him every 12/hr so if i dont touch the ears and not apply anything to them will he be ok? and does he need to be in the house or can he be outside?


EDIT: The vet charged me 130$, with aftercare as well, he told me to go back in 10 days to see how he is doing and he will check up on the ears and do anything necessary to them for free


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Maybe amoxicillin?
Not sure exactly how its spelled, but it's an antibiotic.
Prevents infection.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

is there two?



> SAGARPA Reg Q-0104-134
> 
> Tablets
> Amoxicillin Trihydrate / Thiamine Hydrochloride.
> ...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I found the same thing that Gamer did when I researched it via Galileo.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

actually its 3, the amox-t, and there are 2 creams I have to apply to his ears which are....


Solvin
Yodopovidona
solucion
antiseptica


and


Asepcyl
POMADA
Nitrofurazona


Also.... I have asked this like 3 times and nobody has told me yet lol... is it ok for him to be outside with his e-collar? will his ears get infected?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

He can go outside with it on.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Solvin
Yodopovidona
solucion
antiseptica


> Iodine Tincture 7% stronger
> 
> Directions:
> As an antiseptic for topical use, non-irritant in chronic inflammatory conditions and as an antiparasitic for ringworm. Can be used in pre-and post-surgical dressings.
> ...


Asepcyl
POMADA
Nitrofurazona


> Nitrofurazone OINTMENT *
> Nitrofurazone ointment, is used in the prevention and treatment of infectious skin such as wounds and burns little extensive ulceration and pyoderma.
> 
> CODE:
> ...


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot gamer that looks like what the vet prescribed to me, he said in 10 days he will take off the stitches, the ears already look healed, they healed really fast in my opinion and it doesn't hurt him anymore. I can't wait to see how they turn out, as they already look awsome =D!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> umm all that is necessary is some rimadyl and cephalexin. Don't touch those dang ears!
> 
> EDIT: why is this dog urinating in his sleep? that is not normal. Get him to the vet.


Shana....the goat...she peed on herself when she got dehorned. She was only half out of it but still she lost control


----------

